# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  هديتي لكم ...25 خبر وتأثيره على الدولار ...مرتبة من الأقوى للأضعف  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## forex_76

الأخوه الكرام أعضاء المنتدى ....رتبت لكم أهم 25 خبر وتأثيرها على الدولار لتساعدكم اثناء المتاجرة
الأخبار القوية ....باللون الأخضر
الأخبار المتوسطة ...باللون الأصفر
الأخبار الضعيفة ...باللون الأحمر 
تحياتي لكم جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــعا،،،،،،،،،

----------


## نشوان

اشكرك اخي العزيز.........على هديتك القيمة  ومرحبا بك بالمنتدى........  بالتوفيق............

----------


## abofaris73

مية مية 
تشكر لهذا المجهود 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## حســين Fx75

جزاك الله ألف خير ....

----------


## عمر حلاق

حياك الله أخي الكريم 
نورت المنتدى

----------


## السبع

> الأخوه الكرام أعضاء المنتدى ....رتبت لكم أهم 25 خبر وتأثيرها على الدولار لتساعدكم اثناء المتاجرة
> الأخبار القوية ....باللون الأخضر
> الأخبار المتوسطة ...باللون الأصفر
> الأخبار الضعيفة ...باللون الأحمر 
> تحياتي لكم جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــعا،،،،،،،،،

   هديتك رائعة شكرا لك  وحياك الله بين اخوانك

----------


## مترووووك

> الأخوه الكرام أعضاء المنتدى ....رتبت لكم أهم 25 خبر وتأثيرها على الدولار لتساعدكم اثناء المتاجرة
> الأخبار القوية ....باللون الأخضر
> الأخبار المتوسطة ...باللون الأصفر
> الأخبار الضعيفة ...باللون الأحمر 
> تحياتي لكم جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــعا،،،،،،،،،

 يعطيك العافيه أخوي  فوركس على هذه الاضافة الجميلة للمنتدى ..... مميز طال عمر في مواضيعك . يعطيك العافية .

----------


## forex_76

شكرا لكم على مروركم الكريم ....اتمنى لكم جميعا متاجرة مربحة ان شاء الله

----------


## raider

شكرا على ها الهدية القيمة

----------


## محمد الحاج علي

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بكم اخي الكريم وشكرا على هديتكم القيمة وبارك الله فيكم وتقبل تحياتي يالغالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

اهلا بك اخى فوركس عضو وسط اخوة لك
وجزاك الله خيراً على هديتك

----------


## سيف الرحمن

جزاك الله خير يا أخي .. من أفضل المواضيع اللي شاهدتها في المنتدى  :Regular Smile:  
ألف شكر

----------


## فخر الدين

مشكوووووووووور بلا اي تعليق     :Regular Smile:

----------


## الهمشري

لا أقول الا بارك الله لك في مالك وزوجك وأولادك ولكن هلا أتممت جميلك بإضافة عمود رابع لهذا المرجع الرائع بوضع توقيت صدور كل خبر امامه بتوقيت مكه المكرمه حتى ينقل هذا الجدول لجهازكل مسلم وتكسب أجرهم ودعاءهم جميعا كرماوتفضلا منك أخي الكريم

----------


## forex_76

> لا أقول الا بارك الله لك في مالك وزوجك وأولادك ولكن هلا أتممت جميلك بإضافة عمود رابع لهذا المرجع الرائع بوضع توقيت صدور كل خبر امامه بتوقيت مكه المكرمه حتى ينقل هذا الجدول لجهازكل مسلم وتكسب أجرهم ودعاءهم جميعا كرماوتفضلا منك أخي الكريم

 اخي الكريم ...شكرا لك 
سأحاول ان شاء الله الحصول على مواعيد ثابتة لهذه الأخبار ولو ان بعضها ليس له ميعاد شهري ثابت

----------


## basheero

اكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتر من رائع مشككككككككككككككورين

----------


## Abo_Ryan

مشكور ياحبيب

----------


## Tareq.m

الله يعطيك العافية على هل الاجتهـــــــــــــــــــــاد

----------


## سمير صيام

تسلم يا اخ فوركس على هذا المجهود 
مع التحية

----------


## Hazboor

السلام عليكم.. 
احببت ان اضيف على الموضوع تعليق حتى يظهر لكم على البانر وذلك لانه فعلا مهم ... 
اشكر كاتبه ...

----------


## عبده المصرى

يعطيك الف عافية اخى على المجهود

----------


## Machine_Head

شكرا يا اخ forex_76
والله كل يوم و كل ساعة بيزيد اعجابي في هالمنتدى الرائع جدا جدا
تحياتي يا طيبين

----------


## deema

عن جد هدية مرتبة.... مشكور اخي على هالهدية القيمة

----------


## ALBEAR

وضع الدولر فى ايام الأنتخابات

----------


## msam

شكرا على الهدية 
موضوع قيم

----------


## سفاح

نشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل  منك ياااااااااااخي

----------


## باشان

مشكور اخي بالفعل موضوع مهم و خاصه بالنسبه لي كمبتدأ

----------


## محمود 7

شكرا ... فعلا موضوع مهم جدا

----------


## عبدالبر محروس

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب وان كان لى أعتراض بسيط على الألوان فالخبر القوى  باللون الأحمروالمتوسط باللون البرتقالىوالضعيف باللون   :015:            الأصفر :AA:  مشكووووووووور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## walid khaled

شكراً جزيراًلك أخي العزيز ولكن ماذا عن النفط والغاز والذهب تأثيره على الدولاروتأثير المؤشرات الاقتصادية الاخرى على الدولار والعملات الاخرى مهم أن نفمها وشكراً

----------


## abdelkader70

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## شايب 2000

مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك

----------


## the_investor

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إهداء

السلام عليكم.. 
احببت ان اضيف على الموضوع تعليق حتى يظهر لكم على البانر وذلك لانه فعلا مهم ... 
اشكر كاتبه ...

----------


## MAMDOH111

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشا 
واسمح لى بنقله الى منتديات آخرى 
وذلك للمجهود الكبير الذى بذلته فيه 
مع حفظ حقك فى وضع اسمك فى الموضوع

----------


## متعب المصرى

> الأخوه الكرام أعضاء المنتدى ....رتبت لكم أهم 25 خبر وتأثيرها على الدولار لتساعدكم اثناء المتاجرة
> الأخبار القوية ....باللون الأخضر
> الأخبار المتوسطة ...باللون الأصفر
> الأخبار الضعيفة ...باللون الأحمر 
> تحياتي لكم جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــعا،،،،،،،،،

 تسلم ياخى الكريم

----------


## x_file24

مجهود رائع وربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Yousifaction

بصراحة انت مرتبهم ترتيب ممتاز الله يجزيك خير على الشغل ده

----------


## Ahmed_vip

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## waelosha

بارك الله فيك اخى ... وانا من المؤيدين للتحليل الاساسى لانه  فى اعتقادى المدخل لاى متاجر

----------


## wawaz

مجهود جامد جدا

----------


## spuksa

شكرا لك اخي لو كان هناك احصائيات بعدد النقاط المتوقع تحركها عند كل خبر ....ستكون اضافة مهمة

----------


## adlane55

شكرا لك

----------


## frimo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## elhelaly

اهلا بك اخى بين اخوانك ومشكور ع مجهودك

----------


## elhelaly

لو امكن تكون ورشه عمل على هذه الاخبار وستكون اضافه قويه بالفعل

----------


## abunawaf9

شكراً لك

----------


## islam10

هدية مميزة شكرا

----------


## محمدsa

رائع

----------

